# Coco Fiber Sheet background



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Rather than hijack a previous thread that was basically about GS, I thought I would show a picture of my two 10 gallon verts that I decided to do with the coco fiber versus the GS. I am really tired of dealing with the GS (or should I say BS) :lol: :lol: 
You can buy this at Home Depot or Lowe's in the greenhouse area as a liner for hanging baskets. There are two types that I have come across. One has a latex backing, this you want to stay away from. The other one is a 22" round piece with no backing that can be cut to do two vivs. And the cost is less than $5. Can't beat that.
This is my first time using this so time will tell. I would be interested to hear if any one else has used this and to what degree of success.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I've thought about using that the same way. A local nursery sells it by the foot. I don't remember how much but cheap.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've seen alot of people use this and it does pretty well. I'm not sure what the life span is though.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah I've tried it. You can add GS behind it like this to give it some depth and brom holding power.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Hm. Some I've read on tags are reinforced with latex. . . Would that harm the froggies at all?


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

I use clear silicone to adhere mine to the back of the tank .. this stuff was quite popular before GS came along.. I have several 10 and 20 gal tanks having this as their background some as old as 7yrs already and still holding.. epiphytic plants do extremely well on these you just pin them on with green florist pins and the coco-fiber has depth so the plants can get deep rooted and then take off... I've never really had any luck with broms on this.. but I'm sure there's a way.. but a few of mine had broken down after a few years (the coco-fiber swelled out and it looked like a big wiry mess, these were being run on drip irrigation) I guess the life span may depend on how wet you keep it.. also, T-Rex makes something for hermit crabs that I'm not sure but may fit a 10gal back (vertical) and it comes in a roll that's compressed tighter about 1/8" thick.. I've seen these for about $4 at PetCo.. Peter Keane, JungleWorld


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> There are two types that I have come across. One has a latex backing, this you want to stay away from. The other one is a 22" round piece with no backing that can be cut to do two vivs.


Yes, I would stay away from the ones with latex.

Thanks for the input guys, keep it coming


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Yes, I would stay away from the ones with latex.


Actually, the latex covered sheets (what I sell) are totally safe for the vivarium and will last much longer than the traditional coco sheets because they hold up longer due to the latex covering. In fact, latex covered coco sheets are taking over the market and a few years time the "un-latexed" version will disappear.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Josh,
Can you include a link to your website with this product.....



> Actually, the latex covered sheets (what I sell)


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Here is the link to the backgrounds I sell: http://joshsfrogs.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=39


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Well I guess I stand corrected. Latex is OK.
Wow, Josh and your 12x12 is only $1.99, can't beat that.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Ooo ok great! I see this stuff all the time so I may try it out


----------



## asturianu (Jul 23, 2005)

*Josh,

Would you mind commenting on what you recommend: coco panels or the coco sheets? What is the difference? 

About how many do you need to do several vivariums? 

Thanks,
Nick*


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

I believe those are synonymous terms.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> I believe those are synonymous terms.


They are not the same thing. Coco Sheets are the stringy cocofibers "woven" into a mat. Mine are then coated in latex to prolong the life of sheets. The coco panels are ground up coconut shell (like the eco-earth bricks) that is mixed with some kind of latex to make a thin sheet. Coco Panels hold much more moisture so tend to do better with vining plants whereas coco sheets don't hold as much moisture, so do better with epiphytes.

Coco sheets are 12" squares whereas the coco panels are 60 cm X 20 cm X 3 cm


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Coco sheets are also what's used for doormats


----------

